# any reputable techs in here looking for work?



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

ive got a classD mono amp in need of major repair. anybody interested in some work?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Wheelie, do I know you from a Ranger/Polaris forum?... I'm on PRC and atvquadsquad, but I'm tired of it... (can't search for topics very well on PRC)... 
I got a 2010 800 6x6, 03 700sp, and a series 99 6x6


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ziggy said:


> Wheelie, do I know you from a Ranger/Polaris forum?... I'm on PRC and atvquadsquad, but I'm tired of it... (can't search for topics very well on PRC)...
> I got a 2010 800 6x6, 03 700sp, and a series 99 6x6


naw, i dont go to any of those forums. but, i used to go to rhinoforums alot. and i am the machinist at UTVcrap. so im sure you have seen my screen name floating around somewhere other than here. i use the same one everywhere......


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

the amp in question is a DD M2. here are a couple pics of the patient:

the issues here are obvious...









poor little diode...









slave output broken clean off...









only thing holding the main RCAs to the board is the ground pin...









and another angle of the crispy critters...









all the screws had vibrated out of the end-caps except the ones that went into plastic. hence the broken RCA jacks. they were the only things holding that end of the amp together. and the amp itself? well a well built custom 15" capable of handling 1700watts for hours on end, and a stupid punk kid with the gain AND volume turned all the way to the right. i swear the first time that kid listens to me im gonna keel over dead. these M2s are built like tanks and put out stupid crazy power for their size. i would really like to fix it.


----------



## Ronmeister (Feb 2, 2009)

*Eek* Looking a little crispy there.


----------

